# Help show how small a Chi really is.....



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

If you have photos that can help some of the newer members, or ones that aren't as familiar with sizes see how small a Chi is, please post them. 

This is Lexie inside my handbag. Not a carrier, a regular ole' purse. That's her whole body length, not sitting or laying down. I could easily hide her in a simple purse!

Editing in Lexie's weight. I weighed her & Gia both this morning. Lexie 3 lbs. 9 oz.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh T this is such a good idea... i'll get my boots out and pop the pup in them ha


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

This is bella in one of the smallest bags we could find. She was about 2.5/3 pounds here.










She was about 2.5 pounds here on my lap i think . In context the cat weighs 8 pounds lol.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Great photos! Keep em' coming!!!  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Fun! I love the picture threads.

Here's Brody (5 pounds) sitting in my hubby's hand ...










And getting a scritch from his sissy (course he wouldn't put the ball down) .....


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Great pics Tracy! Thank you for sharing! These are such great comparisons for size and weight.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow great photos! Ill have to get some more!!! lol


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Jade in my purse. 2 lbs.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

*T - Lock Jade up, Brody is planning a road trip to elope with her!!!!!*


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Okay so Daisy wouldn't go in the boot she thought it was more fun to climb out ha ha..

This is 4lb Daisy.. next to a CHILDS ugg boot.. she fits in it but wont go in it so next best thing!!
Sitting









Standing and stretching









Sitting on me yesterday .. i'm size 0 - 2 and 5ft 6 if that helps!! 









With average sized 9 year old 









Climbing onto my friend


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I really thought 4 lbs would be significantly bigger than 3 lbs...Trigger is now 4 lbs but cobbier in build than Oakley, who is 3 lbs, and he still looks smaller than her. It's really weird. I'll try to remember to take pictures tonight to demonstrate


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

*is waiting patiently for a viewing of GDC*

Brody is clearly in love and i know why!


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

aw, Jade is SO CUTE and soo teeny


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

I think i've said it before but i love Daisies fluffiness and markings, what age is she?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Jade says: Brody, my sweet love of a handsome Man, no one needs to lock me up. I'm in love with you, and NOTHING will keep us apart!!!! :daisy: :love7:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Bellatrix said:


> aw, Jade is SO CUTE and soo teeny


Thank you!  Yes, she is an itsy bitsy teeny tot.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Sarah, GDC isn't much for all that pic taking Jazz. But just for you I'll put his chunky hiney in my purse.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Yay woop woop.. i love that boy!!


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

my 5lb(ish) Diefie meeting a regular sized Newfoundlander called Whimsey.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Here iz "Chub Master Flash." :lol: My handsome baby boy. :love7: He weighs about 4.5 lbs., maybe even a bit more. And he fits in my purse!!!! 




























GDC says, "Come on with this nonsense!" :lol:


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Ember said:


> my 5lb(ish) Diefie meeting a regular sized Newfoundlander called Whimsey.


omg thats such a cute photo!!!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Chance i really love you.. seriously he is the male sc version of Daisy.. i swear she's gonna be a little him when she's fully grown!! I lub him!!

Ember Daisy met a Newfoundland too but it was sooooo furry


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> Chance i really love you.. seriously he is the male sc version of Daisy.. i swear she's gonna be a little him when she's fully grown!! I lub him!!
> 
> Ember Daisy met a Newfoundland too but it was sooooo furry


Whimsey had just had her coat clipped.
i couldn't believe how gentle she was with Diefie. 
we regularly see Whimsey and her owners on our walks and it's so funny seeing them play together.
Stottie isn't so keen on her though, i think he's intimidated by her hugeness!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you Sarah! GDC is a real Angel boy. He is so super sweet! :love7: He sends his love, hugs and kisses to Daisy.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Ember, what a very sweet pic. Awwwwwwww!!!!!


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

TLI said:


> Ember, what a very sweet pic. Awwwwwwww!!!!!



it's one of my favourites.

i love those pictures of Jade. she is such a little dolly!
i so want a tiny girl just like her in the future. *sigh*


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Ember said:


> it's one of my favourites.
> 
> i love those pictures of Jade. she is such a little dolly!
> i so want a tiny girl just like her in the future. *sigh*


I can see why it would be one of your faves!  

Thank you!  One Jade's size is very very sweet, but challenging. :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

And here is Little Gia.  3 lbs., 7 oz.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Bellatrix said:


> I think i've said it before but i love Daisies fluffiness and markings, what age is she?


I think Sarah missed this. Daisy is 5 months old, right?


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

So many adorable pics of our wee ones! I love that pocket pic of Gia, she is so adorable and wee! 

I took a quick pic of Roo on my lunch hour with a CD to give an idea.. (She is 5 pounds)










Both Pip and Roo are 5 pounds and, for instance, will fit in my purse, but getting them in there is another matter, haha. They aren't crazy about it, therefore I didn't even try.

I've posted the below pics a couple times elsewhere on here, but I'll post them again here as it gives a good idea of Roo's size.  A sleepy Roo with my friend. (cell phone pics, hence the poor quality)


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Roo is a doll baby! And see how small she is for 5 lbs. Just a wee girl. I just LOVE these threads. It really helps show that 5 lbs. is NOT big! And as you said, they will fit in a purse.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Where did you get that bed?


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

That is a great bed


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

TLI said:


> Where did you get that bed?


I got it at Pet Supplies Plus in the cat section. hehe. I bought two since they love it so much. They are little moles and love to burrow - as I know a lot of chi's do. I guess they like the feeling of being covered which is why I got the covered beds. Sometimes, before I leave for work, I'll drape a blanket over the top of it, they really love that. Especially in the Autumn and Winter. I laugh to myself when I walk out the door with them all burrowed in their little cave.  At night they sleep with me and of course burrow way down under the covers.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Bellatrix said:


> That is a great bed


Thank you! They love it.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

TLI said:


> I think Sarah missed this. Daisy is 5 months old, right?


Sorry missed it as did dinner am now on my phone. Yes she is 5 months now.
bellatrix thank you i love her fur too i think she is gonna be gorgeous when her coat comes in


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> Okay so Daisy wouldn't go in the boot she thought it was more fun to climb out ha ha..
> 
> This is 4lb Daisy.. next to a CHILDS ugg boot.. she fits in it but wont go in it so next best thing!!
> Sitting
> ...


Aw such an adorable little one. I love her eyes!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Wow, another size comparison thread? I think this board is size obsessed! :toothy10:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

MChis said:


> Wow, another size comparison thread? I think this board is size obsessed! :toothy10:


They help in the purpose they are intended for.  They are usually continuations from other threads. This one from, "Andddd another puppy." The OP was worried about choosing a Chi that would be 6 lbs. grown because she wants to carry her in a bag. So the purpose of this thread is to show that a 6 lb. Chi will indeed fit in a bag. So many think that a 6 lb. Chi is this BIG ole' dog. When in fact, it is not. :hello1:


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Great thread, Tracy I love how your hubby has Brody balanced on his hand lol!

Here is 8 pound Rocky next to a can of irn Bru and my short adult Uggs.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

rocky scotland said:


> Great thread, Tracy I love how your hubby has Brody balanced on his hand lol!
> 
> Here is 8 pound Rocky next to a can of irn Bru and my short adult Uggs.


Perfect!!! See how SMALL Rocky is at 8 lbs. Reminds me of the little girl I saw at the ball park. 8 lbs., but still SO small. He is adorable!!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I love that photo of Rocky. What adorable eyes, I just want to hug him!  Also a great photo to show how small 8 pounds is.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

TLI said:


> Perfect!!! See how SMALL Rocky is at 8 lbs. Reminds me of the little girl I saw at the ball park. 8 lbs., but still SO small. He is adorable!!!





foggy said:


> I love that photo of Rocky. What adorable eyes, I just want to hug him!  Also a great photo to show how small 8 pounds is.


Thanks!! Yeah a lot of people think that 8lbs is HUGE but it really isn't, his legs look really sort though and his chest looks kinda muscly lol!

Do you know how hard it was to take that pic, he kept licking the cold can of juice or trying to chew my Uggs lol!!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Baby-Love inside my LV speedy she is 5lbs still small enough to fit in my purse!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh I get that T....I just giggle every time I see a size thread. Of course I have to follow suit & add some pics of my own. :coolwink:

Milo 9lbs & Marley 5 1/2lbs in a regular sized backpack (held by my super skinny 65lb 12yo). I could have fit in another one or two but they were already wondering what the heck we were doing so I didn't dare push it. LOL









Maya (4lbs 6oz) & Marley in a bag meant for one. LOL They still fit but Marley wanted to stand.









Marley in the same bag in my lap.









My teacup Chi's! Bahahaha... Naw, it's just one of those plant potters that's 10" across & 6" deep.  Maribelle is 5lbs 6ishoz & Maxie is 5lbs 4oz.









Same two with my 9yo. Maxie has since lost a whole pound so he's not as "fat" now as he was here. LOL









Me & Maya.









Matilda (7lbs 4oz) with a partially chewed up debit card. :roll:









And she with a small sized bully with dad.









Sorry for so many pics!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

MChis said:


> Oh I get that T....I just giggle every time I see a size thread. Of course I have to follow suit & add some pics of my own. :coolwink:
> 
> !



I think you should drop off that backpack at my house and never look back


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I love Matilda's face with the chewed up debit card. She is SOWWY mom!!! ha ha!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Here is Quigley. He is 2lbs 7 oz @ just over a week shy of 7 months. 










By my hand









Drinking from a cup.










It's so hard to catch the real size in a picture. I think pictures make them look larger then they are.

I love all the pictures. Such beautiful babies everyone has.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I had to giggle at that pic too! :lol:


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I love Quigley. He is the cutest thing.

I agree - everyone's pups here are gorgeous!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

QUIGLEY'S MOM said:


> Here is Quigley. He is 2lbs 7 oz @ just over a week shy of 7 months.
> 
> It's so hard to catch the real size in a picture. I think pictures make them look larger then they are.
> 
> I love all the pictures. Such beautiful babies everyone has.


It def. can make them look larger. It's hard for me to explain how to tell the difference. What you want to focus on when looking at the pic is the object at hand. Minus all the surroundings. Maybe it just takes "the eye." :lol: Anyway, Quig's does NOT look big. He looks his weight.  Take a pic of you holding him where we can see his full body next to your's. Somewhat close, but not real close. Like from your thigh area up. Please.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

rocky scotland said:


> Thanks!! Yeah a lot of people think that 8lbs is HUGE but it really isn't, his legs look really sort though and his chest looks kinda muscly lol!
> 
> Do you know how hard it was to take that pic, he kept licking the cold can of juice or trying to chew my Uggs lol!!


:lol: Silly Rocky! They probably think we've gone mad when we take these crazy pics. :lol:


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

TLI said:


> It def. can make them look larger. It's hard for me to explain how to tell the difference. What you want to focus on when looking at the pic is the object at hand. Minus all the surroundings. Maybe it just takes "the eye." :lol: Anyway, Quig's does NOT look big. He looks his weight.  Take a pic of you holding him where we can see his full body next to your's. Somewhat close, but not real close. Like from your thigh area up. Please.



Just had my daughter snap this. Not the best picture of me, Quigley looks hansome though.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

QUIGLEY'S MOM said:


> Just had my daughter snap this. Not the best picture of me, Quigley looks hansome though.


You look fabulous and so does Quigley!! He is a tiny dot! Love him.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> You look fabulous and so does Quigley!! He is a tiny dot! Love him.


Thank you!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I agree, you do look fabulous! And Quigley is a wee tiny guy!  Adorable!!! Thank you so much for the pic!


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

OMG...all of them are way too cute!!!.....

just took this pic of the BF...he think I'm crazy...LOL..

TucTuc is 4.5 lbs and MoJie is 6 lbs ...and the bf is 200 lbs...lol...


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> I think you should drop off that backpack at my house and never look back


Bahahaha...too funny! But I'll have to say NO!  Though I'd totally take a few off of you! Hehe


Yep, Matilda & her pick pocketing adventures. She was looking for treats in my pocket & I guess she thought she'd try to go buy some but apparently got hungry on the way. LOL

I agree - Quigly is so tiny & sweet! He & Jade totally need to hook up.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

N*T*M*4U said:


> OMG...all of them are way too cute!!!.....
> 
> just took this pic of the BF...he think I'm crazy...LOL..
> 
> TucTuc is 4.5 lbs and MoJie is 6 lbs ...and the bf is 200 lbs...lol...


Aw, so sweet!! TucTuc & MoJie look the same size. I'm guessing MoJie just has a little extra "chunkage"? LOL I only say that because I'd read in another thread how he likes food. Hehe Love the pic though - both boys...or should I say all THREE boys are very cute!


----------



## TypeSTony (Apr 20, 2010)

TLI said:


> And here is Little Gia.  3 lbs., 7 oz.


That cat is HUGE, how come no one said anything sooner?

[x] Epic Cat


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Funny about the cat thing, my Siamese is 8.5 pounds at 9 mos of age and he looks MASSIVE beside the Chi's!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

TypeSTony said:


> That cat is HUGE, how come no one said anything sooner?
> 
> [x] Epic Cat


he is huge isnt he  wonder how much he weighs 
my cat merlin just died yesturday  he weighed 17.6 lbs


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

my gosh Quigley is so much smaller than i thought  what a handsome little guy .

just got this pic of keona she is 3lbs


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

foggy said:


> Aw such an adorable little one. I love her eyes!


Thank you.. i can't work out what colour they are as they are so so so so dark!!

Ah everyones photos are just too cute.. i love love these threads so much!! 

I agree tho pics make them look huge.. everyone is so shocked when they see Daisy they're like she is tiny what is she like newborn??


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

MChis said:


> I agree - Quigly is so tiny & sweet! He & Jade totally need to hook up.


Oh man BRODY is going to be MAD!!!!!!! :foxes15:


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> Oh man BRODY is going to be MAD!!!!!!! :foxes15:


Oopsie! My bad...I sorry Brody!! Both you dudes are way handsome...


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

TLI said:


> I agree, you do look fabulous! And Quigley is a wee tiny guy!  Adorable!!! Thank you so much for the pic!


You are welcome. Happy to help if I can. I knew he was tiny when we first got him. Little Lady was a tiny Chi @ 3 3/4 lbs. We got her as an adult. Never having a Chi puppy before, I never dreamed he would be smaller then she was. He is such a love. I watch him all the time. As you know, when they are so tiny they require constant supervision. I don't think he knows how tiny he is.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

sugarbaby said:


> my gosh Quigley is so much smaller than i thought  what a handsome little guy .
> 
> Thank you so much. He just keeps getting cuter. Of coarse, I am partial I think.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> I love Quigley. He is the cutest thing.
> 
> I agree - everyone's pups here are gorgeous!



Thank you. Brody is quite the hansome fella himself!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Daisydoo said:


> Oh man BRODY is going to be MAD!!!!!!! :foxes15:




Not to worry Brody, Quigley already has eyes for his beautiful Miss Bella Luna:daisy:. No worries


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

sugarbaby said:


> my gosh Quigley is so much smaller than i thought  what a handsome little guy .
> 
> Thank you! Keona is such a cute baby. She is so expressive. Love her color!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

TypeSTony said:


> That cat is HUGE, how come no one said anything sooner?
> 
> [x] Epic Cat


:lol: He looks much more massive next to Gia. She is T tiny! So it is kinda deceiving, but he is a big ole' cat!! Crazy how big some cats get. He also eats a bit too much. :lol: :wink:



sugarbaby said:


> he is huge isnt he  wonder how much he weighs
> my cat merlin just died yesturday  he weighed 17.6 lbs


I'm so sorry about your kitty.  I weighed him not long ago when someone asked his weight, and I can't remember now. I'll go weigh him in a sec.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Belly (The Kitty) weighs 15.4 lbs. He looks bigger than that next to a 3/3.5 lb. pup though. Kinda like Mr. Weenie. He only weighs 10 lbs., but in pics he looks so much bigger next to The Wee's. 

Anyway, I had my Mom hold him to weigh. No easy feat. He wanted DOWN!

I'm adding these pics cause I know it's hard to believe he only weighs 15 lbs. :lol:

Mom's weight, 142.6, holding kitty, 158.0










Cropped in the best I could.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Now i know why you called him Belly... he's one big old cat!!

How is Mr Weenie?? has he been giving my boy any more grief or trying to commit suicide by running out his garden?


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

thats one big boy lol ginger kitty's are my favorite needless to say i dont own one  and i have 5 .


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Daisydoo said:


> Now i know why you called him Belly... he's one big old cat!!
> 
> How is Mr Weenie?? has he been giving my boy any more grief or trying to commit suicide by running out his garden?


Yep, that's why I named him Belly. :lol:

Oh he is fine. Staying at my fence line driving The Wee's nuts!! :lol:



sugarbaby said:


> thats one big boy lol ginger kitty's are my favorite needless to say i dont own one  and i have 5 .


He's a gentle Giant.  We all adore him, cept the pups. :wink: :lol:


----------

